# Bacon Explosion



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

A buddy of mine made this for a party a few weeks ago. It was delicious but I could feel my arteries starting to clog after the second piece. Just thought I would share. Don't remember all that was in it but it was mostly meats. MMMMMMM good :EAT:


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

http://www.bbqaddicts.com/bacon-explosion.html
MMMM good.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I've made it a few times. Truthfully, it looks more impressive than it is. The sausage in the middle just pushes it over the top in the grease-bomb category. I don't care for it. Just too much for me.

A variation we REALLY like is to go philly cheesesteak with it. I'll pick up a roast from the store and have the butcher slice it as thin as he can get it. I'll put down a layer of the sliced roast on top of the bacon lattice. Then put down a layer of green bell peppers and onions, jullian sliced and saute'd in butter. Then sprinkle a layer of shredded swiss cheese. Then roll it up and cook it like the recipe. Sliced and served on a home cooked roll - very good eatin' right there folks.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Second time I have seen this on here. I gotta try it.
viewtopic.php?f=50&t=13999&st=0&sk=t&sd=a


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Second time I have seen this on here. I gotta try it.
> viewtopic.php?f=50&t=13999&st=0&sk=t&sd=a


+1 , I dont care if it kills me. Itll be worth it!!!!!!


----------

